# favorites



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Was just looking through all of my pictures and got to wondering if you all have favorites that were taken over the year? baby pictures or maybe youre favorite goat in particular smiling for the camera i would love to see them, 
here are some of mine
Sera, picture was taken when she was justa kid, she is a big strapping two year old now. One of the most mellow goats i have she is just a sweety. She so desperatly wanted out to go for a walk in the woods.








Some of the herd chasing me through the yard








Ruby, She looks to be saying arnt i beautiful?








bouncing and playing on a sunny day


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Last Picture - Attack of the goats :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

cute goats....  love the 1st one .....such a cute face.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

yea it was attack of the goats. scarlet tends to not be able to control her bouncing and a lot of the times will run right into me. which she probably did right after i took that picture.
beth


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow Sparks...beautiful goaties!! Love the pics! Here's a few pics from this year that I like....sorry they're small....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

KW Farms...pretty goats....I love that last pic ..they are so adorable..


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are sweet pics Kylee and Beth.  Here's a few of our herd (you've probably seen them already though):

Leona - it was early eve when I took this and her eyes look all freaky but I like the rest of the pic
















My precious Claribelle 









My little sis, Aleigha with Daisy Mae and Templeton (both pygmies)









Some of our does browsing in the pasture









Two of our Pygmy babies from the spring









Lyla and Claribelle right after getting clipped (they were kinda itchy!)


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

great pictures! Claribelle sure looks like her dad when he was a kid.
beth


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

I've always liked this shot because it was so spontaneous and unexpected.
This is Dolly,the youngest, smallest and _(here's a shocker)_ the most curious of *"THE THREE"*
My daughter, upon seeing this the first time said,
_ "This looks like one of those pictures you might find, last on the roll of a camera lying abandoned next to a bloody shirt sleeve."_


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

This is Will's response (2006) to this thread...










Whirly, 2006 looking cute in the cat's box:










Relaxation! (2007):










Demi (2007):










Demi again...


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

and not to forget the triplets! (2007)









yeah it's not a goat it's a lamb... but it's CUTE! 
Jakey (2008). He was 3.5lb and lived just 2 weeks 









SHH I'm Sleeping!!!









KissykissyKIIISSSYYYY... from Tristan


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i love the picture of you sleeping in the gass with all the babies!
beth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

capriola-nd ......cute goaties


Bob...that is a common thing with goats...it aggravating at times ...
as soon as they spot ya...that's it... :sigh: 
now it will take work.... to get that good shot....LOL  


lesserweevil.....love all the pics...but one just captures my heart ...it's 
Relaxation! (2007): that should be in a calender or even in a magazine...  :thumbup: 
so adorable......


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Theyare all just adorable.

lesserweevil I agree that one with you and the babies sleeping. Well that is PRICELESS. that one right on your chest, it looks so sweet.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

my daughter IN her rabbit cage








trouble








farm breakfast (rabbit,chicken,cat drinking goats milk)








my 6 kids taking 1st, 2nd, 3rd








abner








Pig 'packing' at school








bambi - herd queen








baby pig








these are just a few LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> I've always liked this shot because it was so spontaneous and unexpected.
> This is Dolly,the youngest, smallest and (here's a shocker) the most curious of "THE THREE"
> My daughter, upon seeing this the first time said,
> "This looks like one of those pictures you might find, last on the roll of a camera lying abandoned next to a bloody shirt sleeve."


LOL! :slapfloor: ............everyones pics are so nice!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> Claribelle sure looks like her dad when he was a kid.


Oh, she does? That's good, right?  I never saw him "in person". But I'm quite happy with his two daughters that we have. My aunt has another daughter of his that just recently freshened, I haven't seen her udder yet but my aunt said it looks nice. . . . I am so excited to see Claribelle's udder!! (Lyla's too!)


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

and another one of the wittle w'lamb


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm gonna ask a dumb question here ... 

weevil, what is on that sleeping kids belly? Is that piddle? I've never seen a non fibre goat collect that much piddle around the pizzle!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

keren ....it might be iodine?



heavenlyhaven cute pics ....love the dogs


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oh yeah, it does look that way, doesnt it. Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yeppers


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

yep tis iodine, he was only like a day old in that pic, and I spray the cords of all the babies with iodine when they're born.

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> yep tis iodine, he was only like a day old in that pic, and I spray the cords of all the babies with iodine when they're born.


 yep .....it's the proper thing to do.... :thumbup:


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

Here are some of my favs.........

























[[URL]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2062/2381707960_2d46526311_o.jpg/img][/URL]
[img]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3236/2416302608_144387c4b0.jpg


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I love everyone's pics! Fancy Appy- The goats must really like that car!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, this is gonna be hard to narrow down, but I'll try my best! :thumbup:

Lyrae, bein' pretty.








Lyrae + Orion.








Heidi makin' fun of Lyric.








Back when I still had my sheepies. :tears: 
















My girlies bein' silly.








Lyric contemplating how to get into trouble. :roll: 








And last but not least Lyric when she met my lamb Aries (RIP).


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay, had to put a couple of Orion. :roll:


























'kay I think I'm done.


----------

